# Powermenu for FreeBSD



## balanga (Jan 26, 2018)

Don't know if anyone remember DOS Powermenu.... it was one of the first Shareware programs I installed to help make DOS user friendly. It was basically a program launcher that could start various commands with specific parameters. Is anyone aware of anything like this for FreeBSD?

I guess it would be relatively straightforward to cobble something together using `dialog`, but if there are any samples for using it, it would simplify matters.


----------



## aragats (Jan 26, 2018)

Do you want it for console or X?
Console menu: misc/pdmenu, looks nice.
For X I like x11/dmenu, it has a completely different concept, but IMO is much better: you just start typing your command and it dynamically finds and suggests program names. You can start typing from the middle of a word, e.g. _fox_ will bring up _firefox_.


----------

